# I’ve never...



## Jeremy Marchant

Prompted by a BBC radio programme,_ I've never seen Star Wars_, in which people have to do things that, surprisingly, they've never done, I wonder if there is anything commonplace, anything that most people do but you have never done.

For me, in my fifties, I've never been to Macdonalds.

(I have seen _Star Wars_.)


----------



## Dodecaplex

I've never had sex.

...with a harem of victoria's secret models
but i will
one day
somehow


----------



## sospiro

I've never been in a Starbucks. (not even when I went to Seattle)


----------



## Chrythes

I've never voted.


----------



## Moira

sospiro said:


> I've never been in a Starbucks. (not even when I went to Seattle)


When I went to the USA I had a tick list of things I had to do, and coffee at a Starbucks was on the list. Afterwards I decided that it had been overrated and wasn't, perhaps, the best way of passing the two hours we spent there in conversation. The conversation was good, though.


----------



## Moira

Jeremy Marchant said:


> Prompted by a BBC radio programme,_ I've never seen Star Wars_, in which people have to do things that, surprisingly, they've never done, I wonder if there is anything commonplace, anything that most people do but you have never done.
> 
> For me, in my fifties, I've never been to Macdonalds.
> 
> (I have seen _Star Wars_.)


Not ever having been to a Macdonalds probably qualifies you for some kind of good sense award, like never having smoked, or having perfect attendance at school and work until the day you retire.


----------



## Fsharpmajor

I have never bought a lottery ticket, had a toothache, seen any of the Indiana Jones films, or lost my keys.


----------



## Polednice

I didn't sexually assault that person, I swear.


----------



## violadude

I've never been drunk, or even had any alcohol besides communion wine. I've never bought anything from Starbucks except water (and I live in Seattle). I've never driven a car. I've never been out partying. I've never broken any bone in my body despite not being a milk drinker. I've never sat down on a toilet to go to the bathroom (never had to due to my health conditions).


----------



## elgar's ghost

I've never learnt to ride a bicycle.


----------



## hawk

Jeremy ~really a thought provoking question. Been thinking about it since first seeing it earlier this morning but I've come up with nothing yet. I'll keep thinking about it ......
I'm impressed that you have not been to Micky~D's...wish I could say the same!


----------



## Art Rock

Never smoked.
Never did illegal drugs.
Never been to MacDonalds either.


----------



## Ukko

Moira said:


> Not ever having been to a Macdonalds probably qualifies you for some kind of good sense award, like never having smoked, or having perfect attendance at school and work until the day you retire.


Well, _some_ sort of award anyway. My sister-in-law calls the place "Mickey D's", and likes the 'Angus-burgers'.


----------



## Ukko

Fsharpmajor said:


> I have never bought a lottery ticket, had a toothache, seen any of the Indiana Jones films, or lost my keys.


Jeez, that's impressive. BTW you haven't _lived_ until you have lost your keys.


----------



## Lunasong

I've never had a Facebook page.
I have never seen an episode of _Friends._


----------



## Cnote11

I've never died. Nor have I been to Sydney, Australia. I've never had sex with a prostitute.


----------



## Yoshi

Never saw star wars either
Never smoked
Never had alcohol or did any drugs
Never went clubbing
Never saw snow 
Never voted
Never broke any bone


----------



## Cnote11

Lunasong said:


> I've never had a Facebook page.
> I have never seen an episode of _Friends._


Good, don't. Friends, in my opinion, is not a very good show.


----------



## hawk

Jan said:


> Never saw star wars either
> Never smoked
> Never had alcohol or did any drugs
> Never went clubbing
> *Never saw snow *
> Never voted
> Never broke any bone


Jan come on over if you want to see snow. It's snowing right now!!!


----------



## sospiro

Lunasong said:


> I have never seen an episode of _Friends._


You're not missing much. At first I thought it was funny then I realised the humour & the jokes came from the lies the 'Friends' told to people & to their so-called 'Friends'.

I watched the final episode out of curiosity & when the producers thought it was hilarious that Monica & Chandler told all those lies so they could adopt a baby, I felt quite sick.


----------



## Taneyev

...learn to drive any kind of vehicle (nor even bicycles).
...saw any of the stupid American comedies on TV.
...cheat my wife.
...killed somebody (until now)
...heard a complete opera, nor a Mahler or Bruckner symphony.


----------



## Lunasong

Odnoposoff said:


> ...killed somebody (until now)


Are you planning to kill somebody soon?


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Never had anything stolen from me
Never been to a night club
Never had to stay in a hospital
Never learned to dive (I can swim pretty well though, I am just afraid of going under the water)


----------



## Argus

I've never seen attack ships on fire off the shoulder of Orion
I've never watched c-beams glitter in the dark near the Tannhauser Gate


----------



## Fsharpmajor

I have never played backgammon, but on a good day I can kick butt at every board game in the world (except for somewhat mixed results with chess). What's playing backgammon like?


----------



## Crudblud

I have never done the tango with an Eskimo.


----------



## Cnote11

Fsharpmajor said:


> I have never played backgammon, but on a good day I can kick butt at every board game in the world (except for somewhat mixed results with chess). What's playing backgammon like?


I could never figure out how to play it.  Maybe I should try reading the rules one day.


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Cnote11 said:


> I've never died. Nor have I been to Sydney, Australia. I've never had sex with a prostitute.


:O
Me. Neither!

We are totally like twins or something!


----------



## Guest

I've never been drunk nor stoned; I've never camped nor bowled.


----------



## samurai

I have never voted Republican in my life, nor do I ever intend to.


----------



## Operadowney

I've never voted for the right.


----------



## Cnote11

I've never voted for a President that lost.


----------



## Philip

I've never lost at tic-tac-toe.


----------



## Couchie

I've never watched an entire sports game on TV.


----------



## PetrB

elgars ghost said:


> I've never learnt to ride a bicycle.


This is one you should go for!


----------



## hawk

I've never ever voted in a presidential election. I have only voted once in a local election for city council and this was when I first became legal age to vote~a loooooooooooong time ago.


----------



## hawk

I've never cut down a cherry tree with an axe~well I might be lying......


----------



## science

I've never - 

- lied to the IRS
- stolen anything
- been to a major league or professional sporting event 
- watched a World Cup championship match 
- sold or given away a CD unless I had two of the same music 
- learned to dance
- been to a topless bar or strip club (though I once lived with a stripper who invited me to watch her work)
- been on a blind date
- visited a Zoroastrian fire temple, a Shiite mosque, a Sikh temple, a Shinto shrine, or a Jain temple 
- purchased illegal drugs
- told anyone in my family that I'm an atheist 
- experienced an allergic reaction 
- tried snowboarding 
- been to a rodeo (I'm originally from Wyoming, so that's a bit weird)


----------



## starthrower

snorted coke
been on a roller coaster
spoken in tongues
been to Europe
listened to a Wagner opera
blah, blah, blah


----------



## Miaou

...got any idea what I'm doing.


----------



## superhorn

I've never been able to play the piano even at the most easy beginner lever. I have difficulty co-ordinating my two hands at the keyboard. Apparently, some unfortunate people have a deficit of the kind of motor co-ordination needed to play the piano or nay other keyboard instrument . 
I tried hard, but just can't play. This caused me a lot of difficulty as a music major, because you have to take training courses where you have to play the piano a bit to do harmony exercizes etc. 
This is very frustrating, because I've always wished I could be a good pianist , and might have wanted to go work in an opera house a a coach for singers and rehearsal pianist . Too bad . Thisis also a good way to start a conducting career , because so many great conductors go ttheir start as rehearsal pianists in opera houses .


----------



## Manxfeeder

I live near Nashville, but 

I've never been to the Grand Ole Opry, the Bluebird Cafe, or the Loveless Cafe. 
I've never been to a Tennessee Titans game or any UT or Vanderbilt games. 
I've never stayed at the Opryland Hotel or eaten a Goo-Goo cluster. 
I've never been to Graceland. 

Wow, it feels good to get that off my chest.


----------



## Klavierspieler

Drunk coffee.
Watched TV if I could help it.
As with Violadude, although I don't drink milk, I've never broken a bone.
Been outside of the USA, even though I only live about two hours away from the Canadian border. 
(I will be going to Italy this Summer, though)


----------



## Philip

This is thread is like one big TODO list.


----------



## sospiro

Klavierspieler said:


> Drunk coffee.
> Watched TV if I could help it.
> As with Violadude, although I don't drink milk, I've never broken a bone.
> Been outside of the USA, even though I only live about two hours away from the Canadian border.
> *(I will be going to Italy this Summer, though)*


:tiphat: I hope you have a great time!!


----------



## Moira

I've never been a parent. Never been pregnant, given birth, suckled a baby, sat up all night with a sick child, sent a child to school, or laughed and cried with my child. 

I found this very stressful in my thirties when my biological clock was ticking, but now, while there is a sadness it is not a painful sadness.


----------



## science

Moira said:


> I've never been a parent. Never been pregnant, given birth, suckled a baby, sat up all night with a sick child, sent a child to school, or laughed and cried with my child.
> 
> I found this very stressful in my thirties when my biological clock was ticking, but now, while there is a sadness it is not a painful sadness.


I've never done those things, and plan not to. Reproduction is for people who don't have to pay for their own retirements!


----------



## sospiro

Moira said:


> I've never been a parent. Never been pregnant, given birth, suckled a baby, sat up all night with a sick child, sent a child to school, or laughed and cried with my child.
> 
> I found this very stressful in my thirties when my biological clock was ticking, but now, while there is a sadness it is not a painful sadness.












That is sad. When you consider all the parents who abuse their children, it's tragic when there are people who long for a child but (for whatever reason) can't have one.


----------



## Cnote11

science said:


> I've never done those things, and plan not to. Reproduction is for people who don't have to pay for their own retirements!


Have children and force yourself upon them when you get old, using guilt trips about how you raised them for most of their lives. You don't need retirement then!


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Cnote11 said:


> Have children and force yourself upon them when you get old, using guilt trips about how you raised them for most of their lives. You don't need retirement then!


Isn't this how it is supposed to be in a normally functioning society: first the parents take care of the children, then the other way around? What guilt trips are you talking about?


----------



## science

SiegendesLicht said:


> Isn't this how it is supposed to be in a normally functioning society: first the parents take care of the children, then the other way around? What guilt trips are you talking about?


I'd never bet my life on it working out. The only safe way is to have your own money.


----------



## mamascarlatti

I've never ridden an elephant
been fishing
held a gun
driven a truck
learned to dance
eaten an insect
seen Titanic


----------



## Klavierspieler

sospiro said:


> :tiphat: I hope you have a great time!!


Thank you! Though I probably won't do much much sight-seeing: I'll be there for a music festival.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

science said:


> I'd never bet my life on it working out. The only safe way is to have your own money.


Sure, extra savings would never hurt. My point was rather that instilling the perfectly natural and normal feelings of gratitude into one's children has absolutely nothing to do with "guilt trips".


----------



## kv466

I have never seen a pretty girl, pint of ale or rack of ribs I didn't like.


----------



## hawk

mamascarlatti said:


> I've never ridden an elephant
> been fishing
> held a gun
> driven a truck
> learned to dance
> eaten an insect
> seen Titanic


Dancing can be more fun if you don't know how but do it anyway. During a friends going away party we ate curried chrysalis~delicious!!! Oh do try fishing~it's a great way to sit by a lazy stream, river or lake and rest while enjoying the surroundings. Even fishing in the ocean can be relaxing...if you do try it use bait instead of lures. Now don't forget I'm talking about fishing NOT catching


----------



## Cnote11

SiegendesLicht said:


> Sure, extra savings would never hurt. My point was rather that instilling the perfectly natural and normal feelings of gratitude into one's children has absolutely nothing to do with "guilt trips".


It's a joke; you'll live. I would never expect my children to take care of me, by the way. I'd rather them not be tied down to having to take care of me, especially if they have their own children they need to take care of. I don't see why I'd even want to live with my children. Talk about cramping my style. That is if I even decide to have any.


----------



## mamascarlatti

hawk said:


> Dancing can be more fun if you don't know how but do it anyway. During a friends going away party we ate curried chrysalis~delicious!!! Oh do try fishing~it's a great way to sit by a lazy stream, river or lake and rest while enjoying the surroundings. Even fishing in the ocean can be relaxing...if you do try it use bait instead of lures. Now don't forget I'm talking about fishing NOT catching


I like walking by trout rivers and spotting them (I'm married to a keen fly fisherman) and I love snorkelling. It's sitting hanging over a bridge waiting for something to bite that doesn't appeal.

As for dancing, I have the coordination and lissom grace of a sea cucumber so better not to try.


----------



## PetrB

Never: 

... had a television in my domicile(s), once away from home, late teens / 20 years and on.

... found tolerance enough to listen all the way through any Philip Glass piece.

... been patience enough to read completely through any Henry James, finding the preciousness of the style that off-putting 


... had any personal acquisition / possession in my hands until it was fully paid for.


----------



## jurianbai

i've never
buy the right stocks on the right time, neither with the forex
executed the right opening line when approaching a bikini girls at beach


----------



## Miaou

...finish a can of fizzy drink
...think that lift is safe
...break a bone
...get out of Asia


----------



## Vaneyes

...broken someone's bones.

View attachment 4351


----------



## classitone

... been lost in the dark
... been afraid to have a lark
... been on the ferry to Sark
... missed an opportunity in the park

And I ain't never ever seen an elephant fly!

Sorry, couldn't help myself!


----------



## regressivetransphobe

... given you up
... let you down


----------



## Cnote11

I've never, never, never, never, never, never, never, never, never, never, never, loved somebody the way that I've loved you.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I've never told a lie


----------



## Capeditiea

I've never fell out of a plane.


----------



## Flamme

Repaid my dues to some really gentle people I had in myxx life nor returned the eveil to some nasty ones.


----------

